# Camaros On Death Row



## fmdog44 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ford Mustang Rival Chevy Camaro To End Production In 2023: Report (fordauthority.com)


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Ford Mustang Rival Chevy Camaro To End Production In 2023: Report (fordauthority.com)


Well... this is sad. As the demise of Pontiac. Man did I love my Grand Am!


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2021)

I think one reason is that Chevrolet has beefed up the Corvette so much that they feel they only need to have one performance car. The ZR1 Corvette with 755 horsepower with a twin turbo is their biggest engine. And they call this a street machine?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2021)

I bought a new Camaro Z28 in 1990.  That was sure a fun car, but it caught the cops attention if I was doing more than a couple of MPH over the limit.  I kind of wish I would have had some place to store it, as it would probably sell, today, for 2 or 3 times what I paid for it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh, that is sad.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 30, 2021)

I guess we'll hang onto ours.    
Triple black Z-28 with B4C police pursuit option.


----------

